

Ask HN: Open-source user management API that uses AWS? - halfbit

I am looking to set up a user management system that would allow users to login&#x2F;edit&#x2F;ect from websites and apps.<p>Although I have found a few different options, I can not seem to find any service built on top of Amazon Web Services. My application runs on AWS so it would be nice to have the user registration be in the same place.<p>Does anyone know of such a service?<p>If not, is there a reason it does not exist?
======
hkarthik
StormPath ([https://stormpath.com/](https://stormpath.com/)) can probably
achieve what you want. It's not part of AWS, but available through the AWS
marketplace:
[https://aws.amazon.com/marketplace/pp/B00CX845OE/](https://aws.amazon.com/marketplace/pp/B00CX845OE/)

------
avitalp
Not sure if this is exactly what you're looking for but Amazon offers "Amazon
Cognito" ([http://aws.amazon.com/cognito/](http://aws.amazon.com/cognito/))
which allows you to save user data in the AWS Cloud without writing any
backend code.

------
phantom_oracle
You don't need something to "run on top of AWS".

AWS is just an infrastructure provider and your user-management tool will run
under some type of BSD/Linux OS, so it just needs to run on that and integrate
with your app.

